# High RPM Clutch Problem...



## DrivenPerformance (Feb 4, 2008)

I've found lately that when i'm going through the gears, say getting on the interstate, and I shift around 6000rpm, that the clutch through 1st and 2nd gear is fine, and feels the same and like it should, but through 3rd gear, which also takes longer to get all the way through, when i hit 6000 to shift i go to press the clutch and it feels like it's going half the distance and takes almost twice the force, and also makes it difficult to shift into 4th. Has anyone else had this type of problem, or no any possible causes/solutions?????


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

How many miles are on the car? My first thought was your rear end may be in need of the gear oil being changed out with new and new friction modifier installed. The gear oil in the rear end may be breaking down. Have you checked your clutch fluid? Is the fluid filthy and a very bark brown? If it is, I'd suggest changing it out and installing DOT 5 clutch/brake fluid. That is where I'd start, I think you'll notice a difference. If you are in warranty, git er dun. If your dealer tells you the dark brown clutch fluid is normal and taking your finger and wiping grime off the inside of the reservoir is normal, don't buy it, insist they change it out.


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

I've had something similar to what you have described. However, mine will do it in high rev situations, doesn't matter whether I am in gear or not. I can just be sitting and give the engie a rev let's say higher than 5500 RPM and my clutch will stiffen.

It makes it really difficult to shift gears as the clutch pedal almost wants to jump back as you depress it. I've asked the question on this forum and the recommendations were to switch the clutch fluid, like GTO JUDGE recommended. I did that and it still does it.

The dealer couldn't find anything wrong and what they told me was that they couldn't duplicate the problem. In my opinion I think it's just the clutch itself, it may not be able to handle the abuse. But I am not a gear head and can be completely wrong. I am sure the more knowledgeable GTO owners can chime in with more credible opinions.


----------



## DrivenPerformance (Feb 4, 2008)

thanks for the info....the car has 65k on it right now, and I believe still the stock clutch to my knowledge (let's out a little too high for my liking). And it really only does it after that hard 3rd gear pull, but I don't really get a chance to do a hard 4th all the way up so...I'll have to try changing the fluid this weekend tho and see if that helps at all.


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

that's the clutch setup itself. I had the same problem and had the clutch replaced under warranty. its fine now.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

The first thing you need to do is check out the condition of the clutch fluid in the master cylinder. If it is black which I'm betting it is, have a friend come over and help you bleed it. If you live near a Wal-Mart go and buy yourself a couple bottles of Prestone Dot 4 brake fluid. You will be surprised at what changing your clutch fluid will make. If you don't have a friend available you can use a turkey baster to extract most of the fluid out. It takes quite a few times whn using the turkey baster to get the fluid out and close to clear but eventually you'll be able to get most of it out.

A lot of guys on LS1GTO.forum and the Corvette.forum were having the exact same problem as you were having. Most of them changed their fluid and their problem went away. Ranger (on the Corvette forum) drag races his Corvette a lot so he change his fluid about once every month. It's so much easier when you have a remote bleeder.

Try that first and if you're still having problems then maybe it is time for a ne wclutch especially with 65K on the odometer.


----------

